
IoT Dashboard – A live dashboard companion for AWS IoT - Bevywise
https://www.bevywise.com/iot-dashboard/
======
GordonS
This looks quite nice, but I'd love to see some more screenshots of widgets
and dashboards.

As an aside, I've only worked with Azure's IoT platform, not AWS' \- anyone
know how the compare?

~~~
SlowRobotAhead
I’m working on IoT Core. It’s good, about what you would expect.

Most everything is solid. Typical AWS issues that there are policy things that
only “make sense” (loosely) after you’ve failed at them many times.

My specific annoyance right now is that there is no cross-region
compatibility, and the Device Registry has no backup and restore, so you are
on your own if you want to take your device registry, back it up, and deploy
to a different region.

I haven’t used the Device Shadows because it’s outside my use case but seems
like a feature most people would want.

I have no major complaints.

~~~
GordonS
From the Azure side, I'm also pretty happy with it. I only really have 2
gripes.

First, the docs make it sound much harder than it really is, especially around
certificates and device registration.

Second, the limitations. I don't know what AWS is like, but Azure _loves_
their limitations. For a service that's meant to scale globally, it's a real
PITA for some deployments. It's not an issue for many, but when it is, you're
constantly trying to come up with clever ways to avoid them.

~~~
SlowRobotAhead
Our use cases are almost certainly different, but I can think of no ways I’ve
had to workaround or deal with scaling. AWS seems super happy to let you use
as much data as you possibly can (obviously).

Yes, registration can be complex! JIT reg, JIT provision, PSK reg at birth,
certs, keys, tokens. We’re even doing something really goofy because our
device never touched the internet directly, always through a middleman, so
it’s been double complex and revolves around custom authorization and
temporary tokens. I see how we could simplify by doing JIT-R with PKI but
don’t have the resources on the device. I don’t fault the providers for making
it seem like it’s complex, it definitely can be!

I suppose it’s annoying that a “job” in AWS costs $0.03 per device, and that
can be any issued job using their API. So you “could” use their setup to
reset() but mostly it’s their OTA Update agent which is good, but when you’re
looking at 100k eventual devices, every firmware update is $3k. Which is also
fine if it’s an update you need. If it isn’t, you threw away $3k. The OTA
Agent is very good though, rollbacks, logging, canary rollout, etc.

I worked right with AWS on this project so Azure or GCP wasn’t an option. And
now I know the system so it’s unlikely as a small team I’ll look into Azure
next time. But I guess that’s how it goes.

------
cderivan
I've checked the code and saw a lot of comments and missing pieces as for
example: donutWidgetValueInjecter, verticalWidgetValueInjecter

put it to run and as you may see the widgets dont show too much:
[https://imgur.com/a/qIuHQ0I](https://imgur.com/a/qIuHQ0I)

let me know when you finish it :(

~~~
Bevywise
Thank you cderivan for your in depth review / usage of the product and your
valuable feedback.

This is our initial version. So we have added the most used widget to this. As
you said, we have donuts, switch and widgets for publishing messages (
managing devices) which will be enabled in the subsequent release of the
Bevywise IoT Dashboard.

We have done a demo setup for the currently available widgets here at
[http://iotdashboard.mqttserver.com/](http://iotdashboard.mqttserver.com/)

Look forward to revert back to you with the next version !!

------
eeemmmooo
All of the images aren’t working on your site right now. Maybe the HN traffic
brought it down, but it’s a little difficult to visualize without pictures.

~~~
Bevywise
Try refreshing the page and check whether you can see the pictures.

